# Some shots from a recent portrait session



## Vtec44 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 1, 2019)

Some lovely shots..........


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 1, 2019)

Only a couple little things, on #3, I'd clone the shadow/line on her right underarm, and on #5 I'm not sure how you'd fix, but her left eye has drifted so far left that it looks strange. Other then that a job well done!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 3, 2019)

I really like the 4th one and the close ups.  Not sure what the specific issue is but I don't think these are up to your usual level of "wow".  The colors seem a bit... I don't know... faded?   I know that may be what you're going for here but it seems a bit blah to me.  Also this model's (client's?) facial expressions are kind of weird in a few of these.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 4, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I really like the 4th one and the close ups.  Not sure what the specific issue is but I don't think these are up to your usual level of "wow".  The colors seem a bit... I don't know... faded?   I know that may be what you're going for here but it seems a bit blah to me.  Also this model's (client's?) facial expressions are kind of weird in a few of these.



It's probably because she's only 16 so I dialed back my creativity a bit.  I wasn't sure what's appropriate and what's not appropriate.  At least her mom was there, signed the release form, and was a great assistant


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 4, 2020)

Were these shot with film or digital? I can never tell with your images! 1, 6, and 7 are my favorites. I have a similar dilemma when shooting senior portraits in terms of getting shots representative of their age, not sexy glamour shots. Facial expressions are also tough, for me at least. There's something about that age that makes getting natural facial expressions out of teens quite tough. Though I thought you coaxed them out very well here!


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 4, 2020)

crimbfighter said:


> Were these shot with film or digital? I can never tell with your images! 1, 6, and 7 are my favorites. I have a similar dilemma when shooting senior portraits in terms of getting shots representative of their age, not sexy glamour shots. Facial expressions are also tough, for me at least. There's something about that age that makes getting natural facial expressions out of teens quite tough. Though I thought you coaxed them out very well here!



Thanks.  These were shot on digital.


----------



## primefactor123 (Feb 24, 2020)

These are great!


----------



## Cotea Razvan (Mar 16, 2020)

Lovely Shots!


----------

